# How do I get started?



## Catavenger

This has me interested but I am clueless. How do I get started what would I buy? I don't have a lot of money that I am willing to spend and very little room  to set up equipment. Would I need a license? Where is a good place to look online for more info.?


----------



## JimVT

I had a friend help me.  I then bought the ham radio licence manual and read it . It has all the questions and answers. you can  look for a local club or look online. the test questions are also online . you must pass the test and have a callsign before you can transmitt legally. Clubs or hamm meets usually give the test. 
jim


----------



## JEV

I feel an obligation to tell you that this is potentially a slippery slope you are embarking upon. Some people have been successful at keeping spending and time in balance, but I would be remiss if I didn't also tell you of those who have gone crazy with equipment, antennas, and have turned into hermits in their "shack" hunting contacts (DX) further and further away.  

As a technician class operator you can talk to local folks on the local VHF/UHF repeaters, kind of like CB radio. You can also talk around the world using Internet technology known as EchoLink & IRLP. This equipment can be purchase for less than $150 in the form of a new or used HT (Handi-Talkie). You also have permission to talk on the 6 meter and 10 meter HF bands (HF = High Frequency), which have worldwide potential. HF radios can be purchased used for as little as $200, or new can be bought for thousands. I'll tell you that I talked all over Europe, the UK islands, SOuth America and even Hawaii & Australia with a $200 radio and a homemade antenna made from scrap wire like what runs throughout your house. It can be as economical or as expensive of a hobby as YOU want it to be.

The Technician study I used is this one:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Technician-Class-2010-2014-Gordon-West/dp/0945053622"]Technician Class 2010-2014: Gordon West, WB6NOA, Pete Trotter, KB9SMG: 9780945053620: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
He explains the answers in detail, so you're not just memorizing answers to pass the test.

Good luck! It's very easy.


----------



## Catavenger

Thx for the info. I think I will send away for that  book.


----------



## ki0ho

Dont stop there cat......go for extra......not that much harder and it gives ya full privs.....


----------



## redsqwrl

Sorry to hijak, There is a local to me club that is doing a ham cram seminar.

I am a outsider, I would want to use the Ham ability to assist at rally races.

is a ham cram a good way to get started.

My understanding is it is free the texts are for fee. BYO food and beverage.

Mike


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

ok for you 2 guys my oldest daughter studied 8 hours and passed the tech exam aka element 2. it's not hard the practice questions are on qrz.com. the tech class is limited to 10 meter 6 meter and uhf and vhf. don't fret you still have global capability with an ht and an irlp node in your area. for the guy who has limited funds to throw at the hobby or a body not built for climbing towers and such this is a great way to go uhf and vhf antennas are relatively small too and take up very little space. I have upgraded to general and now have hf privileges I still use my vhf stuff exclusively because it's cheap, portable , and reliable. I have a nice hf rig some day I may put it together.


----------



## JEV

redsqwrl said:


> Sorry to hijak, There is a local to me club that is doing a ham cram seminar.
> 
> I am a outsider, I would want to use the Ham ability to assist at rally races.
> 
> is a ham cram a good way to get started.
> 
> My understanding is it is free the texts are for fee. BYO food and beverage.
> 
> Mike


The "cram" seminars are one way to get your technician license, and it works for a lot of people. Spending some time reading the book listed earlier in this thread, and going through the questions will give you an edge in the cram seminar. The technician book is a necessary prime to get your General Class license, as some of the questions also appear on the general license exam. IMO, there is no substitute for the knowledge gained through understanding the material. I recommend the reading and understanding the material, as this will help you once you begin operating. Good luck.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

good point I did use the book to study for my upgrade but even before I crammed in the book I would take a practice quiz if I didn't know the answer than I would google up a the question and research the answer in depth. with my eyes getting bad  the ability to blow up the screen is a plus for me to read


----------



## ki0ho

Speaking from a VEs view....how ever  a person gets it makes no difference to me...,.as long as you can put the answers down on the paper........for me personaly...craming didnt work all that well.....it was better for me to take the time to learneach step at a time and have a grasp of the thery as well as the practical aplication of it......Im an old tube days man...and whentransisters first came about.....trying to grasp how Holes were moving around in a solid materal....passing energy...well it was a steep curve!!!!!!  How ever ya do it.....dont forget to enjoy your self and have fun.......


----------



## Helmsman38

Im going to jump in and give it a try. I signed up for an online class which me luck !


----------



## JEV

Good luck. It's about time, after 2-1/2 years talking about it.


----------



## Helmsman38

bought the bofang now i need to learn how to use it properly


----------



## JEV

irongoat said:


> bought the bofang now i need to learn how to use it properly


I have a Wouxon 2m/440 HT and run an old version of Commander programming software. Go here and get the programming software, otherwise you'll want to shoot yourself by the end of the night trying to read that gaddamn Ching-lish manual. Get the cable too if you don't already have one. It will save you countless hours and frustration. 

http://www.wouxun.us/item.php?item_id=222

When you get deeper into the hobby buy a Yaesu FT-60 HT. I can teach a 5 year old to program that radio from the keypad in 10 minutes, because they made it so it's intuitive like all Yaesu radios. The Chi-Comms, not even close.


----------



## Helmsman38

JEV said:


> I have a Wouxon 2m/440 HT and run an old version of Commander programming software. Go here and get the programming software, otherwise you'll want to shoot yourself by the end of the night trying to read that gaddamn Ching-lish manual. Get the cable too if you don't already have one. It will save you countless hours and frustration.
> 
> http://www.wouxun.us/item.php?item_id=222
> 
> When you get deeper into the hobby buy a Yaesu FT-60 HT. I can teach a 5 year old to program that radio from the keypad in 10 minutes, because they made it so it's intuitive like all Yaesu radios. The Chi-Comms, not even close.



I have the cable and disc  but I'm afraid to putt the disc in the Apple laptop I'm not sure that small disc will come back out of the laptop


----------



## JEV

irongoat said:


> I have the cable and disc  but I'm afraid to putt the disc in the Apple laptop I'm not sure that small disc will come back out of the laptop


DON'T DO IT!!! It won't come back. I run a MacBook Pro, and I have a remote drive jsut for those mini discs.

Screw the disc, just download the free programming software online.


----------



## Helmsman38

Im waiting to get it right


----------



## JimVT

order the http://www.arrl.org/shop/ARRL-Ham-Radio-License-Manual-3rd-Edition/
it gives the test questions and you can look up many questions you have.


----------

